# Vapor Mountain xxx



## shabs (18/12/16)

Has anyone else noticed a change in flavour.
I only vape XXX and noticed a difference with the last 2 bottles I purchased.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (18/12/16)

@shabs , let me know if you want me to move this into the Vapour Mountain subforum so the vendor himself can comment directly there.

We are currently in the general threads of the forum and vendors are not allowed to discuss their products in these threads.


----------



## shabs (18/12/16)

Please do

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/16)

shabs said:


> Please do
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Have moved it for you to the Vapour Mountain subforum @shabs 
Tagging @Oupa 

Just be a bit patient if Vapour Mountain is closed for the festive season. Am unsure of that though.


----------



## shabs (18/12/16)

Silver said:


> Have moved it for you to the Vapour Mountain subforum @shabs
> Tagging @Oupa
> 
> Just be a bit patient if Vapour Mountain is closed for the festive season. Am unsure of that though.


Thanks for that


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (19/12/16)

Hi @shabs 

Replied to your email. Please check. Thx!


----------



## shabs (19/12/16)

Oupa said:


> Hi @shabs
> 
> Replied to your email. Please check. Thx!



Wow, That was quick!
Thanks for the response.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (6/3/17)

@Oupa just out of pure curiousity I know xxx and vm4 at a stage are part of your adv's. What is your preferred setup for xxx?


----------



## Oupa (7/3/17)

I tend to keep it simple... XXX usually goes into a Mage with dual claptons (3mm Ø / 0.3ohm) vaped at 45W - 50W. Sometimes it will go into the Limitless RDTA with something low sub-ohm and exotic from @RiaanRed The Coil Company. And soon into a Skyline 

Really only use drippers when testing new flavours and new recipes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/3/17)

Oupa said:


> I tend to keep it simple... XXX usually goes into a Mage with dual claptons (3mm Ø / 0.3ohm) vaped at 45W - 50W. Sometimes it will go into the Limitless RDTA with something low sub-ohm and exotic from @RiaanRed The Coil Company. And soon into a Skyline
> 
> Really only use drippers when testing new flavours and new recipes.



I love hearing what the mixologists vape their juices on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## SMOK (9/3/17)

XXX is awesome juice. If i could drink it i would. The litchi is Not as sweet as i would have liked it to be but still nice.


----------



## shabs (9/3/17)

SMOK said:


> XXX is awesome juice. If i could drink it i would. The litchi is Not as sweet as i would have liked it to be but still nice.


 i sometimes lick the juice that spills onto my hands, cant resist 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/17)

Here is XXX Steeped and Un Steeped and fresh! Fresh is the one you want... all the goodness of menthol and Litchi in your face!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## daniel craig (2/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Here is XXX Steeped and Un Steeped and fresh! Fresh is the one you want... all the goodness of menthol and Litchi in your face!
> View attachment 93378


How does steeping affect it? Does it kill the litchi?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/17)

daniel craig said:


> How does steeping affect it? Does it kill the litchi?



The Berries get lost and the Litchi dulls slightly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (2/5/17)

@Rob Fisher it is worth a mention that this is your personal preference and that this might be the case with the initial version of XXX that you custom order. I do however feel this is not the case with the official version in stock at all our resellers. But then again I might be biased

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/17)

Oupa said:


> @Rob Fisher it is worth a mention that this is your personal preference and that this might be the case with the initial version of XXX that you custom order. I do however feel this is not the case with the official version in stock at all our resellers. But then again I might be biased



Ahhhh that is interesting @Oupa. Thanks for mentioning that... and congrats again Dad!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vino1718 (5/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Here is XXX Steeped and Un Steeped and fresh! Fresh is the one you want... all the goodness of menthol and Litchi in your face!
> View attachment 93378



One day... if I can afford a 100ml or like in Uncle Rob's case, Liters ... . Thanks to @KZOR who introduced me to the critically acclaimed XXX and was also kind enough to give me a 30ml. I should never have visited KZOR. Sadly its all gone and now have to settle with the closest thing that resembles XXX, which is this. Well done @Oupa if you havent exported XXX internationally, you should. I'll be popping in at VM some time for some concentrates especially the litchi. Hopefully it will blend nice with my recipe. Will share my recipe once I'm happy with it. Might call it YYY (Why? Why? Why?) after all its @KZOR's fault that I'm now trying to create something that hopefully will rival XXX.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/17)

Vino1718 said:


> One day... if I can afford a 100ml or like in Uncle Rob's case, Liters ... . Thanks to @KZOR who introduced me to the critically acclaimed XXX and was also kind enough to give me a 30ml. I should never have visited KZOR. Sadly its all gone and now have to settle with the closest thing that resembles XXX, which is this. Well done @Oupa if you havent exported XXX internationally, you should. I'll be popping in at VM some time for some concentrates especially the litchi. Hopefully it will blend nice with my recipe. Will share my recipe once I'm happy with it. Might call it YYY (Why? Why? Why?) after all its @KZOR's fault that I'm now trying to create something that hopefully will rival XXX.



XXX has found it's way to Germany, the USA and England... well those are the countries I sent XXX to.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/5/17)

Now if I could just get to sleep that would be a bonus... at least I have my Billet Box full of XXX to keep me company in this the early hours of the morning!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (5/5/17)

... and every couple of months XXX ends up in Norn Iron (_Northern Ireland_) via, via, via ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## shabs (11/6/17)

I just sent up a few bottles to some friends in Paris, they can't get enough of it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Oupa (11/6/17)

Wow thanks @shabs thats awesome! Tell them to ask their local vape shop in Paris to contact us

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## shabs (11/6/17)

Oupa said:


> Wow thanks @shabs thats awesome! Tell them to ask their local vape shop in Paris to contact us



I've done that already when I was there last month 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## OPium46 (12/6/17)

Had my first taste of XXX last week off my cousins set up. Man oh man, it is a great juice. 
Will definitely be purchasing myself a bottle or 2 in the future.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee (28/12/17)

Old thread revival!

Just had to find out what all the hype was about, so just held my breath and pulled the trigger on a bottle of VM xxx. 

Pretty damn good I'd say. Not too sweet, fruity berries inhale, and the menthol/koolada icy throat hit is spot on. 

Cold minty exhale, with some lingering fruity notes. 

So much better than some of the juices I got on black friday specials, but mostly because they're just too sweet. 

@Hooked, not sure if you like the fruity menthols, but you might wanna try it out.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (29/12/17)

veecee said:


> Old thread revival!
> 
> Just had to find out what all the hype was about, so just held my breath and pulled the trigger on a bottle of VM xxx.
> 
> ...



@veecee I like just a touch of mint with fruit - I'm not really a fan of menthol, but thanks for the info anyway!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/1/18)

I’ve decided my taste buds are dead. 

I taste the menthol but no berries or the litchi. 

Aliens, Clapton’s, fused Clapton’s, single coil, dual coil, goon, serpent, billet box. Nothing. 

It’s me I’m sure.


----------



## Hooked (1/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> I’ve decided my taste buds are dead.
> 
> I taste the menthol but no berries or the litchi.
> 
> ...



@Paul33 I recently went through about 2 days of not being able to taste anything ... just happens ... could be a cold/sinus that your body is fighting against. If it doesn't come right, see a doctor lol. Vaping without tasting anything is horrible!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/1/18)

Back in the days when I didn't have an ADV and I used to vape more than a few juices I also used to get vapers tongue... but for the last few years of vaping Red Pill (Original XXX) I have never had it again... yes the berry and the litchi sometimes is dulled but some coffee or Green Tea and I'm back and operational!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (1/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @Paul33 I recently went through about 2 days of not being able to taste anything ... just happens ... could be a cold/sinus that your body is fighting against. If it doesn't come right, see a doctor lol. Vaping without tasting anything is horrible!


I wish it was a cold or something simple but my other juices taste fine. I just don’t get the litchi or berries out of xxx. Hence I’ve decided I’m dead inside  

I wish I could the most out of it as it smells amazing but taste wise not much.


----------



## Paul33 (1/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Back in the days when I didn't have an ADV and I used to vape more than a few juices I also used to get vapers tongue... but for the last few years of vaping Red Pill (Original XXX) I have never had it again... yes the berry and the litchi sometimes is dulled but some coffee or Green Tea and I'm back and operational!


Maybe I’ll give Red Pill a whirl @Rob Fisher and see how that goes for me. Maybe the change will be good for me and I’ll get the magic that you all do out of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (1/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> I wish it was a cold or something simple but my other juices taste fine. I just don’t get the litchi or berries out of xxx. Hence I’ve decided I’m dead inside
> 
> I wish I could the most out of it as it smells amazing but taste wise not much.



Is this your first time vaping it @Paul33 ?
Or were you able to taste it before?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/1/18)

Silver said:


> Is this your first time vaping it @Paul33 ?
> Or were you able to taste it before?


I had a bottle a while back and it was all good but the last say 3 or 4 x 30ml bottles have been seriously lacking for me. I just can’t figure out why hence the mountains of different builds in all my gear to see what’s what but it must be me. I gave my BB to a mate on the weekend and he said he could taste the litchi distinctly. Me I get diddly. Makes me sad inside.


----------



## Silver (1/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> I had a bottle a while back and it was all good but the last say 3 or 4 x 30ml bottles have been seriously lacking for me. I just can’t figure out why hence the mountains of different builds in all my gear to see what’s what but it must be me. I gave my BB to a mate on the weekend and he said he could taste the litchi distinctly. Me I get diddly. Makes me sad inside.



Dont worry, give it a break and maybe try again after a break

It wasnt my favourite juice and i dont vape it but have gone through a bottle or two
I recall the litchi flavour was quite prominent


----------



## Silver (1/1/18)

PS @Paul33 

Maybe the first bottle you tried that was good could have original version, which is now called Red Pill
Maybe the change in some of the flavourings have affected the way your taste buds perceive it
So maybe give red pill a try

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/1/18)

Silver said:


> Dont worry, give it a break and maybe try again after a break
> 
> It wasnt my favourite juice and i dont vape it but have gone through a bottle or two
> I recall the litchi flavour was quite prominent


I probably only have about 15ml or so left so I’ll finish that up and leave it for a while then see if comes back when I try again in a few months. 

I did get the litchi before and loved it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trishan Gounden (23/8/18)

So I finally got a bottle of this after about half a year of wanting one from my local VK.

Not sure if I got a bad batch or something or maybe it's just not for me but it tastes a little like vapo-rub. I get a slight bit of grape somewhere as well.


----------

